# Looking for some feedback



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

Last year was my first decent sized haunt. Youtube has been worthless for suggestions so maybe I can get a couple on here. The best view of the house happens in the first minute or so, no need to watch the rest unless you're bored. What I have is some flood lights that flash over my house in unison with thunder and lighting sounds(its hard to hear them in video) the rest is pretty self explanatory. Yes, I know the recording is aweful, I hope to get something better this year.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!

You can see my haunt here


----------

